# LPGA Final Phase Q-School - Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA completed its 2013 schedule a couple of weeks ago, but one of its most important events, the final phase of Qualifying School, will take place this week. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Qualifying School Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I really have to root for Tiffany Joh to make it back. I follow her on Twitter and haven't heard much lately. She used to be a lot more talkative and was really funny.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheyenne Woods has already shot herself out of contention with a +7 through 10 holes. Jaye Marie Green currently leads at -8. 

For all updates: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Qualifying School Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 
1- Jaye Marie Green -10 
2- Seon Hwa Lee -6 
2- Tiffany Joh -6 
4- Megan Grehan -6 
4- Kathleen Ekey -5 
4- Nicole Jeray -5 
4- Hara Numara -5 
4- Line Vedel -4 
9- Pinrath Loomboonruang -4 
9- Amy Anderson -4 
9- Victoria Tanco -4 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Qualifying School Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1- Jaye Marie Green -14 

2- Megan Grehan --9 

3- Seon Hwa Lee -8 

3- Tiffany Joh -8 

5- Amy Anderson -7 

6- Kathleen Ekey -5 

6- Nicole Jeray -5 

6- Victoria Tanco -5 

6- Paz Echeverria -5 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Qualifying School Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1- Jaye Marie Green -20 

2- Mi Rim Lee -13 

3- Tiffany Joh -10 

4-Amy Anderson -9 

5- Seon Hwa Lee -8 

5- Kathleen Ekey -8 

7- Megan Grehan -7 

7- Jennifer Kirby -7 

9- Sophie Sheridan -5 

9- Haru Nomura -5 

9- Line Videl -5 

9-Silvia Cavalleri -5 

For full results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Qualifying School Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 4: 

1-Jaye Marie Green -25 

2-Mi Rim Lee -16 

3- Tiffany Joh -14 

4- Amy Anderson -11 

5- Seon Hwa Lee -10 

5- Kathleen Ekey -10 

7- Megan Grehan -9 

7- Erica Popson -9 

9- Jennifer Kirby -8 

9- Asleigh Simon -8 

For full results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Qualifying School Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the Final Results: 

1-Jaye Marie Green -29 

2-Mi Rim Lee -19 

3- Tiffany Joh -15 

4- Amy Anderson -14 

5- Jennifer Kirby -12 

6- Seon Hwa Lee -11 

7- Kathleen Ekey -10 

7- Megan Grehan -10 

9- Erica Popson -8 

9- Maria Hernandez -8 

9- Line Vedel-8 

9- Xiyu Lin-8 

For full results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Qualifying School Preview & Pairings


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tony if I read the leader board posts correctly the real contest was in the bottom five


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

broken tee said:


> Tony if I read the leader board posts correctly the real contest was in the bottom five


That is correct.


----------

